# I know I'm early................



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

but Saturday will be a crazy day for me!
:whoo::whoo:*Happy Birthday Sedona and Lincoln!*:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Aww Sally - nothing wrong with being early - that just means they get lots for Birthday wishes!! 

Happy Birthday Sedona & Lincoln - hope you get lots of belly rubs!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Sally and Laurie!

Can you believe I almost FORGOT it was going to be Lincoln's 4th birthday! Bad mommy!

I plan to get him something nice from the pet store tomorrow. And we are having their Mini-Aussie friend over to play that evening and for dinner


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, Lincoln!! (Jane, I'm still chucking about you grabbing his foot, and telling him "no!" )

Happy birthday, Sedona, too!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :whoo::whoo:*Happy Birthday Sedona and Lincoln!*:whoo::whoo:


Happy early birthday!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I'll pass them on to Sedona. We'll take the girls somewhere fun to celebrate. The anticipated sunshine will be a nice opportunity for a day trip.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Sedona and Lincoln! arty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, happy birthday Lincoln and Sedona. Both of you make mommy get you something very special.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Actually, I just realized I'm taking them in for their CERF exams on Lincoln's real birthday. That's no fun!! Poor boy!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Lincoln and Sedona! Have a great day. arty:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sedona and Lincoln. Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you two have a great birthday. I didn't realize they were littermates- doh!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthda Lincoln & Sedona, make sure your mom's take pictures of you celebrating for us.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sedona and Lincoln!!!!


:whoo:

Love your 1/2 brother Lito and your buddy Nico


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEDONA AND LINCOLN!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Hope you two have a great birthday. I didn't realize they were littermates- doh!


And Kristin's Lito is their half-littermate. Their litters were born 3 days apart and Elaine raised the whole brood of 14 puppies together! So, I always think of them as littermates 

Those are really cool cakes, Jeanne!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm late...but hope you had a great brthday lincoln and sedona!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! It was a great day. Lincoln and Scout had good CERFs (yay!) and their mini-Aussie friend came over to play


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry I'm late, hope you two had a wonderful, sun filled 4th Birthday!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope it was a great birthday!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Thanks, everyone! It was a great day. Lincoln and Scout had good CERFs (yay!) and their mini-Aussie friend came over to play


:whoo::whoo:


----------

